# Special Holiday Offers From Revision



## Revision (Dec 14, 2010)

Special Holiday offers from Revision for ShadowSpear Members:

30% off MSRP on up to 7 items. Use code: SHADOW
Free ground shipping on all orders shipped within the US until December 24th*
Free Revision hat on any Sawfly order through December 24th**
Visit the Revision online store at: http://www.revisionmilitary.com/store/

**Limit 1 hat per order, and per customer throughout the duration of promotion on orders shipped within the US.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 14, 2010)

Ah hell, that figures. LOL!  Just got a pair of Hellfly's.  I like these much better than the Sawflys (I think those are what they issued us), in terms of comfort and fitting to my face.  I need to use them a little more before I come to a final overall conclusion, but so far, I really like these!


----------



## Revision (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the comment LimaOscarSierraTango.


----------

